# The Time is Now! The Sun is Shining!



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

The forecast if for approx ten days of fine weather here, so, if you are planning a trip this is the time to do it! I know the ferry is expensive but I just want to boast and boost!! 

I am trying to bully hubby to bunk off work next week. What is more important than Kerry in the Sun??

Ca


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Just got a text.....'We're good to go!'..........

Saturday morning, Kerry here we come!

Ca


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Oooooooooooooooooooh have fun in Kerry which was the name of my first dog, a wee Cairn Terrier, just thought would mention that. Will be visiting Gavins dad but as we will be just round corner from Loch LOng might take moho and do a spot of fishing of the sea variety.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

does that mean the chatroom will be 'safe' at the weekend? :twisted: 

D


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The Ring of kerry always in my heart :wink: 
Have a great time and enjoy the sun :lol:


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Would love to join you. If you are staying the week maybe we could met Thurs/Fri. Will text you near the time.
Enjoy. 

The Pier in Kenmare is great for parking overnight. Lovely walk into town. Turn right at Pier until you come to gate and gravel road. 
Kenmare is a lovely town, nicer than Killarney.

Overnight parking in carparks in Portmagee. 2 nice pubs with food.
xxx


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

i'm jealous... want to be on the road this weekend, but kids have soccer and gaa matches and we're going to a 40th...

might take van up to 40th though as is in glengarriff.


----------



## konit (Oct 8, 2006)

Àchill... haven't been to Achill all summer


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Cooking and packing and shopping and organising and smiling and waiting and wasting time here.

This is nearly the three year anniversary of owning our lovely van. Isn't it great that I feel just as excited about going away now as I did in the beginning? 

Just played ELO"s Mr Blue Sky, great song to get a pep in the step and yes there is a blue sky and a big fat sun in the sky.

Ca


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

No ferry needed but decided on a bit of cycling at Kingsbury Water Park (C&CC site). Last minute decision. Taking the car too so can still have my trip to Anfield, leaving wife to read in the sunshine :wink:



> Isn't it great that I feel just as excited about going away now as I did in the beginning?


Dead right!! :lol: :lol: and same here


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

trip to Anfield???

come on the clarets!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> trip to Anfield???
> 
> come on the clarets!


 :lol: :lol: 8O 8O :lol: :lol:


----------

